# Pope 1911



## filmonger (Jul 2, 2014)

Thought this was a cool drawing from the 1911 Motorcycle & Bicycle review


----------



## Iverider (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh great, now I want one.....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 2, 2014)

Those early motorcycles were absolute great in terms of simplicity and clean design.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 3, 2014)

I like the spring fender. Form & function! That was thinking!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the image. It's my new desktop.


----------

